# Cosi Fan Tutte



## Scottie (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi guys

I'm after a copy of Cosi Fan Tutte and I've been recommended (or rather I've read reviews) of Herbert von Karajan's 1955 version on EMI. As it's a three cd set, its quite a lot to pay for something I've never really heard much of (as in not heard a lot of the music).

Is this a good version to go for?


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

All I can say is that going by the fact that Karajan was the master of Beethoven, he was most likely to be pretty good when it came to Mozart, too. If you haven't heard it, sign up on Naxos.com and pay something like $20 to hear it for free. You can also get every other Naxos recording.


----------



## Scottie (Apr 28, 2006)

Tnanks for the help, Mr Salek. I did as you suggested, and well worth it it was.


----------

